# My First Big Whitetail



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

I went home to Nebraska and met up with a couple buddies of mine who served in the military with me and got out. We have been making it an annual trip now and plan to do so every year. Last year they both shot their first Muies and this year I shot my first Whitetail that's worth mentioning. I normally hunt Mulies and have a few big ones on the wall. But no whitetails. So this year I said I would take a big whitetail if I see one. We had 4 tags to fill and on the third day I came across this guy. I think that the fact the rut was heavy and he was chasing two other bucks off, is the only reason I got a shot. It was a 200 yd + shot. The 300 RUM did its job in 1 shot, as usual. It was a 5x5 almost perfectly symmetrical, but I love it none the less. I can't remember the width, but it was nice and his G2's were high at 11 1'2 '' long. I can't wait to get it scored, and get it back and on my wall.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a giant! Congrats


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, I'm tickled to death. It will look beautiful on the wall.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very Nice.... may I suggest changing your screen name to - "BigBuckFrank"


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang dude thats a beast!!!! Looks like a 160-170 my guess.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Stud!!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Incredible deer! Congrats.


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have no clue. I have never scored a whitetail before. I have scored a couple Mule Deer and got really close to the taxedermist's score. If I would have had more time, I would have done it myself. It's pretty easy if you go to the Boone and Crockett website. I will post score when I get it.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fantastic! Great Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

That is BUCKZILLA right there!!!!!!!!! congrats


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a sure enough trophy buck,Congrats.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

good lord


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

W o w !


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

that is a beautiful buck! congrats!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## joecatdiesel (Jan 31, 2008)

What a stud


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy crap..awesome buck


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

One of the best looking bucks I've ever seen. I love that rack. That's a stud. If were guessing I'm going to say around 164. If his browtines would have been longer like the rest of him I would have fainted. I probably would have had to be 200+ yards away from him to shoot him, no way I wouldn't knock knees if I was any closer.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes!!!!! That's the one we are all looking for. Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FINE FINE FINE!!!! Congrats!


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

stud!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got to start hunting Nebraska! That is a mega giant! :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## WET HORN (Feb 3, 2009)

Awsome


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've always said that I would never hang one on the wall... I just changed my mind. The wedding photo would be coming down Son!!!!! :blink:


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I absolutely cannot wait to get the mount back and get it on the wall next to my big Mule Deer. I also can't wait to PCS back to Florida and get back to fishing. But that's going to take a while.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

wow...great buck! 

Public or private land?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

fishnfrank said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I absolutely cannot wait to get the mount back and get it on the wall next to my big Mule Deer. I also can't wait to PCS back to Florida and get back to fishing. But that's going to take a while.


We better get a pic of them both on the wall when you do get him! :thumbup:


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

I will definitly get a picture of both of them when I get them up. I absolutely cannot wait. It will look so good, as my house is a big A-frame with cedar walls, so it kind of looks like a cabin.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Another WOW, nice BUCK, but the question is, Public or private land? 
Was it a paid hunt?
Sure would be nice if we could bring in some STUDS like yours to up breed our deer herds 
300RUM bad to the bone:thumbsup:


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

awesome deer congrats


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry for such a long break. It has been really busy up here and I have been gone a bunch. To answer a previous question, it was not a paid hunt. It was privat/public land. Most farmers are willing to let you hunt, if you just ask. Even if it is already posted. They just post the land to keep idiots from driving across their crops. Here is the picture of my mount, I just got a call that it is done. Pick it up in one week.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks GREAT who did him for ya.


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

A taxadermist in Nebraska. His name is Tull Jochem. He does pretty dang good work. It's just a 15 minute drive from my hometown, so it's pretty convenient.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice deer and mount. Congrats!


----------



## Tide Fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Really nice one.


----------

